# New Guy From B'ham, Alabama.



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello to all!
I'm a new member from a few miles outside of Birmingham, Alabama. 
Pretty much anything that can be hunted (or fished for) in the Southeast...I dig it. 
I hope to learn more about the fine sport of predator hunting from you all, and hopefully I can help someone else along the way.

-Butch


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum butchman205


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

:welcome: feel free to share pictures ,knowledge and ask any questions.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT Butchman205.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum butchman205, good to have you aboard!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT Butch

in your avatr pic,looks like your at a race track

your from the south,must be a nascar fan too

we love pics of guns and dead furry things


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> welcome to PT Butch
> 
> in your avatr pic,looks like your at a race track
> your from the south,must be a nascar fan too
> ...


Not at a racetrack...but at a baseball game. I kinda gave up on nascar after it got more like pro-wrestling. Not that I don't think pro wrestling is REAL! Lol!

We're all into Bama baseball and B'ham Barons. My 11-yr-old son's #1 fav team is Bama, and #2 is Vandy. He had a great time this year since Vandy won their 1st every nat'l championship. Lol!

I've been into all things that go bang as long as I can remember. I grew up in the South, back when dog-deer hunting was a community event.

I've somewhat migrated more to the varmint/ predator hunting the last few years...and hopefully I can occasionally add to the knowledge here. But I'm cool with learning whatever I can from you guys...and if possible help occasionally with what I know.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome: to the site. Enjoy the reading and great people here.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to PT! :beerchug:


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome to pt


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't been commenting much, but I definitely dig the idea of hunting nuisance predators. Keep on teaching, oh wise keepers of the craft...we're listening.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All coyotes are nuisance predators lol


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

youngdon said:


> All coyotes are nuisance predators lol


I absolutely agree!
I haven't gotten in far enough to know when-where-how to call them...but I've always had the opinion to shoot coyotes any time the opportunity presents itself. If anyone has any basic newby suggestions that may seem obvious to a seasoned veteran...I'm all ears!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a ton of great info throughout the different forums on this site, a bit of reading and most of your ques. will be answered, anything pacific and I'm sure someone will help you out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

or Atlantic................... :nut: :mrgreen:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> or Atlantic................... :nut: :mrgreen:


 YA YA !! Sorry I forgot the East Coast.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, 220. I thought hassel goofed up, too. Anyone knows "pacific" should be capitalized.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Thanks, 220. I thought hassel goofed up, too. Anyone knows "pacific" should be capitalized.


 HA !! I should have been more Pacific about it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well while yall are being Pacific there is those in the south that like to Gulf. We do it in the surf with rod in hand. :cowboy:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well while yall are being Pacific there is those in the south that like to Gulf. We do it in the surf with rod in hand. :cowboy:


 HA !! Thats a loaded statement - think I'll leave that one alone though it was a good one.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't have touched that one either.


----------

